# Dry Ice Supplier in Dubai??



## sukhoon2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can buy dry ice, in small quantities, in Dubai. I've called Carbonic International, but their minimum order is 20kg @ 300AED. Are there any local suppliers that sell dry ice for consumers/ personal use?

Thank you!


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

If you only want a very small amount (and have little regard for you own personal safety) then you could try homemade dry ice


----------



## sukhoon2 (Dec 22, 2013)

kmdxb said:


> If you only want a very small amount (and have little regard for you own personal safety) then you could try homemade dry ice


Thanks for the link! Haha. But I'm looking to buy something that's already made


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Try asking some nightclubs as they might sell you a little bit.


----------



## sukhoon2 (Dec 22, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Try asking some nightclubs as they might sell you a little bit.


Great idea; thank you!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This thread is now closed.


----------

